# Russian Blue needs special home



## samyorks (Apr 17, 2014)

Affectionate & playful
RUSSIAN BLUE (currently in Hull, East Yorkshire)

male, 8 yrs, full pedigree, 
in need of loving new forever home with experienced cat owner. Sasha has been an indoor cat all his life and 
is nervous of other cats but 
needs lots of human company. 

It might be possible to integrate him with other cats given careful management. A quiet garden away from roads may cure him of his fear of out-doors in time too.

I took Sasha in to help find him a suitable home as due to a change in work he was being left alone for long periods of time. I don't work so have time for him, however I take my own cats caravanning and they love the outdoors and all this is too much for Sasha. Hence me trying to find someone who can provide what he needs long term.

If you think you might be right for Sasha please 
call Samantha on 07720 781189


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

hope you get some takers

he is notold but on the wrong side of the age range that makes him trickier to rehome. might be helpful if you add a reason for homing?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

pictures might help too


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tails and Trails said:


> hope you get some takers
> 
> he is notold but on the wrong side of the age range that makes him trickier to rehome. might be helpful if you add a reason for homing?


I think the reason for rehoming was that the original owners were working long hours and having to leave him alone, The poster I understood to be a temporary fosterer who has more time at home but likes to go away at w/ends, taking her own cats along and Sasha is not happy with this??


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

How does he get on with the cats with whom he currently lives, or are they kept apart??


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

As OP has not been back, are we to assume this cat has now been rehomed?


----------

